# New Member



## Caliente (Jun 17, 2010)

:smoking::smoking::smoking:Hello,

My name is Yuri Valiente; I have enjoyed Halloween since I can remember. I enjoy scaring everyone, no limit on the age. 
This year I am partnering up with two other to do a Haunted house. We have started planning already for a 10 day Haunt. The Event should be fun. 
I MacGyver my own Props, from mechanical, air, electronics and the pay off are people reactions. 
Hope to learn more in this forum. 

I'll be waiting


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Caliente!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome I never knew a Yuri ...your my first one ...welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you Yuri


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and







to the forum.

we want to see pics and how to's!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Yuri!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Yuri! Can't wait to see pictures of your work!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Caliente. I'm sure you will find so many ideas when you are on this site and the members are great with helping tweak your props.  Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Caliente said:


> :smoking::smoking::smoking:
> I'll be waiting


I like the sound of that, especially if it's dark. Welcome to the forum.


----------

